# Anyone have their third baby over the age of 35?



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

And How was it? Just curious. I will be 36 soon and I probably won't have another, But I think abt it a lot, and it definitely is not out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## Cougarmilk (May 27, 2006)

I did that thing.

You will likely be a lot more tired as an older mom. You will need to focus on taking care of yourself as well. You will also have extra things to do because you have two older children.

I am happy to have had my children, but exhaustion is oftentimes more pronounced in older moms.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

: (I'll be 36 in December)


----------



## mamapajama (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedWine*







: (I'll be 36 in December)

more babies?


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

no, not yet -- we're considering a third, but not until our youngest is 3 or so. Which means we'd be ttc-ing in a year or so (when I'll be 36 1/2).


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I had my first at 36 and my second 2 weeks before my 40th birthday. In terms of pregnancy and birth, I assume I was more tired that I would have been if I were younger. Since I had also had several miscarriages, I was classed as a "very high risk" pregnancy and given lots of extra attention by the doctors. Which was great for me, but might be frustrating if you are an anti-standard-medicine sort.

On the other hand... I had a ton of resources and knowledge I wouldn't have had 20 years before. I have more patience and better perspective on the important stuff than I would have had. And because I've already done much of what I wanted to accomplish with my life, I don't resent the demands of two small kids (well, not very often, anyway). Note that I am not saying this would be true for everyone, or that young moms lack any of these things, mere that I (just me) have gained wisdom over the years.

It is a little odd when I could be the mother of my children's teachers though. That still freaks me out a bit!


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

Although it wasn't exactly a planned situation, I had #3 when I was 43, seven years after #2. No problems, at least nothing directly related to age. I was on bedrest for a bit in the third trimester, due to premature labor, but my other babies had been born quite early so that was to be expected (and at least #3 was born at term).

Yep, I get tired sometimes, but who doesn't? It's a busy life!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll be 36 in July and we plan on getting pregnent this fall/winter with number 2.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

We had our first at 41... I don't know for sure, because I never had a baby while younger, but I wonder if "advanced maternal age" is really overblown and any symptoms associated with being older are individual for each person. I feel like I have more energy now than I did in my twenties... maybe because I have less anxiety, less depression, and better coping skills... anyway, I didn't have a particularly difficult pregnancy at all, didn't feel particularly tired, until the 8th month onwards in which I felt pretty uncomfortable and it was hard to get enough sleep due to heartburn/hips getting sore from laying on them. We had a water birth and labor went fine, DD was extremely healthy with no issues, I didn't have much tearing, and felt just about back to my normal physical self after about 7 weeks.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I just had my 3rd, on Sunday, at age 38







.


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

I think that as the other mamas said, the biggest thing is you get more tired out, and there is alot more maintenance during pregnancy. But if you are healthy and hopefully wiser, being older is no biggie, and in fact is a positive thing. My third birth (after 35) was the best one of all...


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee*
I just had my 3rd, on Sunday, at age 38







.

Congrats!


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i am 38 and just had #3..i was 30 when i had #2 and 22 (wow!) when i had #1.
im definitely much more laid back with #3 than with #1. i was super obsessive, compulsive and hyper-anti-germ with #1. with #3, im cautious and protective, but not as compulsive obsessive! lol!


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am 39 and had my 9th baby 8 months ago!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

My mom is 44 and will be having #7 in 3 weeks







From the outside looking in I can tell you that she's a lot more tired with this one (the next youngest is almost 4, then 10, then 20, then 22, 23, and 25). She's also developed high blood pressure (I don't recall whether she ever had high blood pressure this bad with any other kids) and gestational diabetes (she's never had it with any other ones). She started swelling bad really early on, also. But who knows whether this is all actually related to her age or not.


----------



## ThreeJane (Mar 8, 2003)

I had my 3rd at 34 (so now have 8, 3, and 10 mos).

We *******might******* have another one. But I told DH that if he wants another kid (and I'm perfectably amenable) that he needs to get on the stick!


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Am I the only one on this board who keeps reading the post title and has the evil desire to answer "No, all my babies have been newborns." ?


----------



## Alana (Jan 4, 2005)

My sister had her 3rd at 39....she seems tired and cranky...but that isnt new







My mom had my brother when she was 42....she was very involved and was a single mom at the time. She had an easy pregnancy and nice delivery....though he was 11lbs...same brother is now 21 and 6'10"







She made it through drug free. Though, when he was 3 she developed uterine prolapse.....


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Mama8, way to go!
















I had my second baby at 39, and my third baby just before I turned 42.
I was tired, sore, and cranky, but that passed after the baby came.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

My Mother had me at age 39, at that time she had 15b, 13g, and 12b.
They have always called me the oops baby (with love of course).








Because of more time she was able to do things differently with me, as
she might have wanted to do with my siblings. I was breast fed the
longest and had a more attached infancy.

My Sister had her first at 35 second at 39. She said her labor was
harder with #2 and that she felt it was due to being tired not as
focused as she was with #1.

From watching my Sister raise #2 when I had my dd (they are 6
months apart, my dd being younger.) I had more energy (I was
25, she turning 40) but she had more patients.

I am 30 with no man in sight (and frankly I wouldn't notice him if he
was, since I'm in no hurry. I would love to have another child.
Knowing that my sister and mother had children later in life gives
me hope.

My parents had more time with me later in life because they were
not as busy at work. I think there are many pro's to having children
after 35.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

My mom had her 4th at 39 and her 5th at 43. The last one was pretty hard on her, her hips and back are pretty bad now.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

I had my children at 35, 37 and 41. All is/was fine.


----------



## mom*of*6 (May 25, 2006)

yes!!! We had our first 4 by the time I was 22.. then we waited nearly 12 years.. I was 34 with number 5 and im 35 with number 6..


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

I had #1 when I was 18, #2 when I was 42 and #3 when I was 45


----------



## pharmom (Apr 19, 2006)

I had my 5th at 40 and my 4th at 36. I was 28 for my first so I know what a difference those 12 years made. But when I see my little one with my oldest I'm so glad that God gave me each and every one!

~Lisa


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I had my third just a few months before I turned 35, and I'm now six weeks away from delivering my 4th. It will happen about two weeks before my 37th birthday. I haven't treated this pregnancy any differently than my first three as far as testing goes (no amnio or triple screen, etc.) While I have been much more tired with this one than I have been with any of the other three, I'm not sure I can attribute it to just my age. This has been my first pregnancy that I've had to deal with three active boys and all that goes along with that (soccer practice and games, baseball practice and games, school things, etc.) I don't get much down time to just relax until everyone is in bed. Then I'm pretty much a vegetable in front of the TV.









Actually, I have been really careful not to push myself physically and to repect my body this time around. No playing soccer in the backyard with the boys.







Sad as it makes me, it has literally saved my hips, pelvis and back. I had horrible upper back pain with my other pregnancies due to ligament tearing with the first three, my pubic bone separated with ds2 and ds3 and my hips ached from 28 weeks on with all of them. I have had none of these problems this time around. I also have a new bed this time around and I think it has help immensely.

Frankly, I don't feel my age. I have a hard time believing that I'll be 40 in just a few years.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I had ds1 when I was 24.
I had dd when I was 34 (a month before I turned 35).
I had ds2 when i was 37.

The only really major difference I've found is that I definitely have less energy than I did when I had ds1.

But...I don't know how much of that is directly age-related. In the 10 year gap between my first two, I had almost 4 years of unsuccessfully ttc, then I had three miscarriages, a year and a half or so of the most completely trashed health you can imagine (no actualy chronic health issues....just a body that couldn't cope with the demands and the stress), a divorce...I gained about 30 pounds between 30 and 32 - all from loading with sugar in an attempt to keep functioning without sleep. So...yeah - I don't have the energy I did back then, but I'm also about 50 pounds heavier than when I had ds1...working on that, but it takes time, and it does drag me down a little. I'm SO thankful that ds2 doesn't leave me as sleep-deprived as either of the first two did!

All that said...if I can sell dh on it, I'll be having another one at 38 or 39. Then, I'm done.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I had my first three children before I turned thirty, and my fourth when I was 36.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
I wonder if "advanced maternal age" is really overblown and any symptoms associated with being older are individual for each person.

My midwife said she thought this was true. It's been great for us. As an "older" mom I feel more confident in my mothering. I'm more relaxed. I found that it is easier for me to just enjoy my little one, without worrying that each little phase will go on forever.

Others have found that they have less energy, but I have not found this to be true for me. I had hung on to 25 or 30 pounds from my first 3 pregnancies, and finally lost it all and then some before I got pregnant with #4. So, pre-pregnancy I was in better shape than I had been in in years. I think that helped.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

I had my first at age 35, second at age 37.

I'm 39 now and I think we are done.


----------

